# 
,     ,   ,  ,

----------


## Storn

..   -       ?
     ?

----------

,   - ,   .   ,  .     ,   ..  ,   ...

----------

,   .  ,     -       .

,     - ,    ,    ,      .    -   .    .   ,    . 
           .  , .  .
,        "".      .   .  -     ,    - .99  -    .      ?      ?     ?  ,    ,         ,        ,     .    , !

        .
      :

 52.      (.. 331 - 336)
 333.     
       ( ),                  ,   ,     :
     ,        ;
    ,               ;
 ,           ,      .
    ,                     .
           ()   :
360    -  , - (  ,  );
10    -         50  (   ,        ,  );  ()       80 (     -  100 );
3    -      1-2  ( ,         ).

             ,  ,       .

                ,      09.02.1998 N 322*(483).
  ,         ,       ,  ,         .
    ,   ,           .
                  .
   ,     ,          ,    (      - )    ,  ,         ,            .
  ,             ,           .


 99.  
  - ,             :   (),       -        .
             :
1)    ()  ,             ()        ,   ()            (     ,   ,        ),           ;
2)              ,            ;
3)       ,     .             .
            :
1)   ,    ,      ,     ;
2)         ,     , , , , , , ;
3)   ,        ,        ,         (, , , ,   )    ,             .
                    .
       ,      ,            .     , ,       ,         ,             ,   ,          .   , ,       ,            .

         4        120   .

----------

!

----------


## mln

> ,   - ,   . .....    ,   ..


  ?
      ,     .
     ,   ,        .

----------

,     , ?

----------


## mln

> ,     , ?


 ,          .

,      . 107     .
 ,    ,   ( ,    ),  *             ,  .     , ,    .* ,       .         .
(  01.03.2010  550-6-1),     ,      ,     ,              (* ,  ,     ,  ,   , * ).    http://www.akdi.ru/scripts/articles/smotri.php?z=3338

----------


## mln

01.03.2010  550-6-1

----------

!

----------


## 9164

!     :    ,         ,       ,     ,     (8 , 1 ,9 , 12 ).     ,       ?    ,          ,           ?

----------


## Storn

?
     ...     ,   ...

----------


## 9164

> ?
>      ...     ,   ...


   ...???

----------


## Dinchik

> ,       ?    ,          ,           ?


       , ?

----------


## 9164

.       ,

----------


## Dinchik

.    ,    1  31,  .    ,             .

----------


## 9164

?    .   ,  ,       ,   .                 ?           ,   ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


    ,            ?

----------

,   ,         " ".   ?

----------

